# Vertical spray bar setup



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I setup a new spraybar last night, sort of an experiment... everything seems to be an experiment. I'll post something in the DIY section with some pictures and materials later as this is a very easily reconfigured setup.

I had the stock outlet nozzle that came with the filter (Marineland C-220 canister) and it has been fine other than producing a lot of directed flow at the surface. I've managed to figure out where best to direct it to break up the flow but I've been toying around with the idea of a spray bar setup. I just never did anything with it. 

What I have now is a piece of 5/8" black soaker hose that I drilled 1/4" holes 2" apart on both sides and hung it into the tank vertically which directs the flow in two directions. This does not disturb the surface of the water. The holes provide about twice as much output area as the original nozzle which slows down the water flow speed by half and it is in little 1/4" spouts rather than one 5/8" spout.

I can't tell yet if it will affect the fish behaviour differently, the barbs seemed to like the current.

Anyone else try something similar and have any particular observations as to how it affected their overall tank environment?

Jeff.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing to add, I've considered doing this myself, so am curious as to how it's going!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Well there's an upside and a downside to the vertical so far. 

The surface disturbance is far less but the direction of flow does accumulate the floating plants into the middle of the tank, not quiite what i wanted, I want them at one end. Due to not as much surface movement, that nice shimmering effect is also gone.

Seeing as have yards of this tubing and it is very easy to attach to the filter I'm just going to tinker to get the flow that I want where I want.

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Each of my tanks has a vertical spraybar on one filter, and a horizontal at the surface on the other. When I had the 30 hex (tall and narrow) running, I had a vertical mounted spraybar only - I added a small powerhead at the surface to break the surface tension. The vertical mounting circulates water very well.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm, I like the idea of doing both, too - might have to experiment with that when I get the bigger tank set up and dual filters. . .

I've only had my canister for 7 months or so - I've been messing with the spraybar the entire time. Getting closer, but not *quite* happy yet. It's nice that they're so easily customizable with inexpensive materials - fun, too!

You'll have to share what solution ends up working for you when you get that far, JDM. . .


----------

